# Identifying bottles, same product different years did I get it right



## Mailman1960 (Apr 26, 2021)

Both Heinz vinegar bottles, one on the left is a applied top prior to 1920, right is machine made after 1920. How did I do


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm afraid you did not get it right.  They're both machine made and both date to around the 1920s, give or take a decade.  An applied top bottle won't have the seam through to the top of lip or the suction scar on the base.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 27, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm afraid you did not get it right.  They're both machine made and both date to around the 1920s, give or take a decade.  An applied top bottle won't have the seam through to the top of lip or the suction scar on the base.


The one on the left the stops at the bottom of the lip


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 27, 2021)

The one on the left seam stops at the bottom of the lip if that matters


----------



## Dogo (Apr 27, 2021)

Applied top bottles are typically before 1885. You can usually see where the applied top meets the body of the bottle. The tops were otherwise formed when the glass was shaped with a lipping tool while still just soft enough.  The neck was usually reheated to do this.  Tooling the top was faster than applying a new piece of glass and so was the preferred method after the technique was perfected.  Mold seams are a poor identifier for age as they are determined by the condition of the mold and the gaffer's skill level


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for the info, with the many types of bottles all information is welcomed giddy up


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> The one on the left the stops at the bottom of the lip


I think there's another seam on the lip itself, no?  Regardless, that's an ABM bottle.  You can tell by the suction scar on the base.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks, just different styles of a b m


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 28, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Applied top bottles are typically before 1885. You can usually see where the applied top meets the body of the bottle. The tops were otherwise formed when the glass was shaped with a lipping tool while still just soft enough. The neck was usually reheated to do this. Tooling the top was faster than applying a new piece of glass and so was the preferred method after the technique was perfected. Mold seams are a poor identifier for age as they are determined by the condition of the mold and the gaffer's skill level



Thank you- while I’ve been hunting and digging and collecting and learning about this for more decades than I want to admit, you just broke it down to a paragraph and made it simple to understand. You should write a book because i just haven’t found this written in such a fashion in all the books I’ve poured over, out there! I am here to learn! Beyond that, pretty much self taught....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

